# Nick's Pickles



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone!










Here's a link to my latest Model Power building - Kit 630 - Nick's Pickles.

This was a fun model to build and I even painted a little figure too! 

There's even a sale on this week - "Buy a Pickle for A Nickle!"

Enter Nick's Pickles here!
Enjoy the build!


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

why is it closed on Monday? I love the little details like that. looks great.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

D'ja ever see the old (1988) movie Crossing Delancey? Fun story about an uptown girl wooing an across-the-tracks pickle maker. He'd fit right in to your neat shop, above!

TJ


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

So brilliant!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

This is very good. I love pickles. Now I have an idea. This BBQ sauce tastes like pickles...


----------



## Mad Cap Romanian (Jan 30, 2012)

ThanX guys! 

The store's closed on Monday because they need a day off!


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe next Monday they can fix the misspelled sign. "57 varieties"


----------



## B&O GLENNWOOD (Dec 29, 2010)

I really like the use of paper textures to detail the interior I think more should explore the use of paper in there builds THANKS PAUL


----------

